# Fractured ankle



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Hiya, Four weeks ago I slipped and broke my ankle and have been pretty much bed ridden since as I have to keep the leg elevated. Hopefully in 3 weeks I will have a new cast which is load bearing and I can get about a bit more but wondered if anyone has any experience of hip hopping around their motorhomes, any tips for getting in and out of the van etc? I am not the best balanced person on crutches but willing to try.

Thanks. Sylv


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Sylv

My Missus had a similar problem after her triple :lol: knee replacement.

First requirement is to get one of those really big steps and to peg it down firmly. Get OH to drill tent peg holes in the feet, of the step that is!
When exiting, come out backwards, then you can use the handrail and/or furniture for support.


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

hello Sylv,
My heart goes out to you! On 20th April, we set off to Tewkesbury to stay overnight on our way to the Cornwall rally. I took the dogs out in the field near the site, slipped and broke my ankle.
Had to go to Cheltenham A and E. Plaster cast put on - non weight bearing - what a nightmare. 
Wish I could give you easy options to get into the van but there arn't any. I used to haul myself up the steps on my bum - once inside - Alan would put a spare step behind me, I would haul myself up onto the spare step and then haul myself onto the seat - by then I was exhausted!! Once I got the second pot on at Cheltenham I travelled home with me lying on the bed in the van, as leg has to be elevated.  
Nearly three months on and I am still struggling. Terrible swellling around the ankle and leg by evening time. I am now down to one crutch when I am out - but its like learning to walk all over again.
Once you get the pot off you will find that you manage the crutches much better as you don't have the weight of the pot.
They gave me an aircast spllint to wear after the pot. I have just got rid of this after 6 weeks and am now having physio.
Good luck - don't get too down, there is light at the end of the tunnel.
We have just had 9 days away in the motorhome and I can now manage - just can't walk very far.
Alan borowed a wheelchair from the Red cross for me when I had the pot on, as like you I was no good on the crutches.
Main problem is I still can't get a shoe on - the only thing I can get on is my merrell walking sandal. 
I hope you get along ok - chin up - things do improve. All I want to do is take my dogs for a walk - but I am afraid it is a long haul getting there.
Best of luck. If you want to PM me if you have any worries please don't hesitate.  
Gillian


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

About 6 years went bowling with my Son, why I don't Know, No i don't drink. First bowl slipped and Left foot Facing backwards.

Operated on next day, they wanted to keep me in couple of days, But I'm a bad patient. Had to prove I could walk down the ward, down one flight of steps and back!!! Have you seen sweat leaving a stream on the floor. Round one to me.

The Ortho Bodger screwed the bone with a 4mm gap!!

Round 2 to him.

Plaster drove me mad, so when the Wife went out i found a sharp Knife and cut the heal out.

Round 3 to my wife. blimey did she go on and on, She dragged me back to the plaster room, and they said all OK, in fact they cut the plaster down the back, They call this a Slab. 
Round 4 to me.

I run my own company, mobile and needed to still travel to Eastbourne, London, Leicester ETC. My Daughter and a Work Friend drove several times to keep my customers happy.

I struggled in and out of my van and slipped many times, and sweat-ed with pain many times. 
I found a Metal Two tread step the best with rubber treads, I slipped less.

6 weeks later plaster off and started Physio.

I would not use a Aid after the plaster was taken Off.

7 weeks later drove to Eastbourne and walked on a beach with large stones, I don't really believe in God, But something strange happened that day. Finished with Physio and walked so much better after that day, I did say I'm a bad Patient and Yes I work for The MHS and Private Sector and should Know better.

I Wish you a speedy recovery.

It brings horrible and Nice memories. ( My Mom was still alive and couldn't, Wouldn't visit me in Hospital, and Died several months later)

Den


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Two years ago I slipped on the decking, snow and drink to blame, in equal proportions. Went to bed with a badly swollen right ankle.
I woke next day and convinced myself that my ankle was just badly sprained. We had a ferry booked and set off for Portugal.
The pain increased as i drove along but with determination and cruise control we made it to Portugal.
After a couple of hours at Pedras d'el Rei I had to give in and admit that my ankle was fractured at least.
Mrs seamus will not drive abroad, if I got my ankle treated in Portugal I would not be able to drive the van home so I headed back home again, toll roads all the way, by this time the pain was almost unbearable, went straight to A&E where an X-ray proved my ankle was badly broken in two places. The doc would not believe I drove to Portugal and back. Had a plaster on for 14 weeks.
Never underestimate us tough jocks.  
seamus.


----------



## smorfit (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sylv
Broke mine in January , luckily no surgery, nearly 6 weeks in the plaster and then a week or so in an aircast. Was back in the van with the aircast (like you leg up most of the previous weeks).....

Found the van a doddle for getting about in - everything close to hand, not like the house. Slept "downstairs" as the ladder was a no go for a few weeks til I had the strength back in the bad ankle. Getting into the van was by sitting in the doorway facing out, and pulling myself in (must have looked hilarious to others)...soon found other ways, and getting out was easier by going out backwards down the steps with either stick or hubbys shoulder!

I was driving the car after 9 weeks. Back in work after 10 weeks, still with one crutch and then just a stick for days when I had done too much.

Physio didn't occur til I had been weight bearing for 3 weeks, so got on and did exercises myself virtually as soon as the plaster was off.... 6 months now and no evidence of the break when I walk, well pleased as being over 60 you hear horror stories of taking ages to heal. Hope you are as lucky.

Have to say the computer and my kindle got plenty of use those few weeks of being housebound.
Lynne


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Good luck!!

I've broken both mine in the past, but not always had a cast so perhaps not too badly.

The only thing I would add to the above unfortunates is;

Once my most recent was OK to put weight on I had a long string of physio, aiming at bringing back strength to the leg as a whole as well as the ankle. After a long time, perhaps 6 months or more after this treatment, the ankle was still weak and prone to twisting.

A random chat with a friend changed my approach, he had twisted badly some years before and struggled as I was, but changed physios. He was then told he had to relearn to balance. The muscle can be as strong as you like but your ligaments having stretched will need to learn what to now do. When the ankle begins to twist a signal gets sent to your brain, which tells your various bits what to do to remain upright, but thats all sent to cock when damaged.

So essentially just balancing was required! I bought a balance board which helped (a disc with a ball in the middle), or just standing only on that leg waiting for the kettle to boil or any other chance I had. And since then I can't remember the last time I twisted either ankle. Maybe you will get told that if needed and I hope you do, if not get wobbling 

Jason


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your sympathy and advice, most importantly nice to know all will come good in the end. As soon as I get the load bearing cast I will have a bash at getting in an out of the van 'backwards' as that seems to have worked for most of you, I had considered trying the passenger door to see if that would be easier to haul myself up.

I think once I am in the van I should be OK as we have a fixed bed, just leaves the bathroom\toilet\shower to manouvre .......


----------



## smorfit (May 1, 2005)

*broken ankle*

You mention the shower - the van was brilliant compared to home - with the van being a walk in one it was so much simpler.......but be careful if you drop anything as its difficult to push yourself up again!!!

And the mention about balance - that was the most vital part the physio actually mentioned - something to do with ligaments or whatever having to relearn in the injured foot. I got the movement back in the ankle very quickly with perserverance, but balancing on just the injured foot took me ages, and once I could do it, my walking improved enormously.

Good luck, 
Lynne


----------

